# Ride in Monrovia,CA Saturday Feb 22 10:00am



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thought I'd start a whole new thread for this weekend's ride. Meeting up at Velocipedist in Old Towne Monrovia at 10:00am this Saturday. Hoping some members can come by & join us. Nice mountain view & old tyme neighborhood to ride through. Plenty to do afterwards closeby. Please PM or call for more info. See link to previously planned ride(which unfortunately didn't happen due to my bum back). 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?52894-Sunday-ride-in-Monrovia-CA






(


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm in, working on getting a new arrival ready.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2014)

alw said:


> I'm in, working on getting a new arrival ready.




Sweet! See you there


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2014)

Anybody....anybody...Is this thing on??? Spoke to Steve(owner of Velocipedist). Said he's excited about the ride & will have the shop open Saturday morning. There are a couple coffee shops across the street and several restaurants/bars open early for breakfast in case you wanna eat or get your caffeine fix before the ride. Hope to see more than just a couple of us there...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Hope to see you there!*

Gonna spend the day getting a couple more bikes ready for tomorrow morning's ride. Meet us at 10:00am at Velocipedist 107 Myrtle in beautiful Old Town Monrovia, just North of Foothill Blvd.

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Great first ride!*

Started the day off with some caffeine from Coffee Bean and some tasty donuts thanks to Steve from Velocipedist. Hung out in the shop and admired his bikes and on going projects for a bit, then off to burn some sugary calories and enjoy beautiful Monrovia. Will post more pics tomorrow. Here's a couple just before taking off...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Just when we're about to take off...*

I hear a hissing coming from my Hawthorne. Pinpointed it to the front tire valve stem, and she's losing air fast. Well, no better place for a flat that in front of a well-stocked bike shop!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2014)

After installing a new front tube, the first Monrovia Ride is underway. A few pics:


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Nice view of the San Gabriel Mountains...*


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 24, 2014)

*Cool pics*



fordmike65 said:


> After installing a new front tube, the first Monrovia Ride is underway. A few pics:




Love the handlebar shot.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Beautiful homes along the way...*


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Stopped for a sip and a snack halfway through...*





Then back on the road...


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting pics, dude...no selfies?? LOL 
that was a great morning


----------



## OldRider (Feb 24, 2014)

Sounds like a fun ride Mike! Love that mountain backdrop, nothing like that here


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2014)

As close to a "Selfie" as it gets. That's my shoulder








Steve from Velocipedist pedaling up the grade...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Finally back at the shop for pics...*


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2014)

*One final pic*

of us that went to get a bite and a few too many beers...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 21, 2016)

Can't believe its been over 2 years and still going strong! Ride on!


----------

